# its a start!



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 88114   leaving as is... No resto for this... Next month the two tone brown reverse should be done.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow!!!! is all of that original paint???? Looking good regardless! Keep us posted!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice bike!  glad to see karma came back around and got you another prewar schwinn. this time a autocycle!

Nick.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*og paint*

Yep og paint!... Normal scratches for being 70 plus yrs old ...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

FB that IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*one odd thing*

Cyclock was bored out but not all the way... Weird. No pin hole either or dead bolt hole... no plug in bottom... Musta run out at the factory


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgous! Looks like it took a pack of smokes to get through polishing her up.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Take a pic of the bored lock for Pinchot to examine, maybe he can assess what they did.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*I just noticed the ashtray*

Maybe a few... Lol and a few more while drinking a beer and staring at my new rider!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*hole*

View attachment 88118 goes in 1/2 inch and thats it...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

maybe for a time they put them on all bikes, thinking they/ (dealers) could make money later finishing installing the locks?


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 13, 2013)

*Looks nice...*



bricycle said:


> Take a pic of the bored lock for Pinchot to examine, maybe he can assess what they did.




I already showed some better pictures of this lock to Wes and he's never seen one before like this.
It's cool as a "one of".
Can't wait to see this finished.

Greg M.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*shoehorn*

Put the rear drum on... Damn thats a tight fit?...


----------



## jkent (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet Ride bro! Bet your still smiling from ear to ear! looks like a brother to my Henderson.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2013)

*thanks*

Yep still smiling like a kid a xmass.... Your Henderson is coming together!


----------



## jkent (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see yours all back together. That paint looks awsome to be original. I love these Prewar Striaght Bar Schwinns. I'm on the look out of a pre 1940 Straight Bar now. What parts are you needing for you bike?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2013)

*hmmm*



jkent said:


> Can't wait to see yours all back together. That paint looks awsome to be original. I love these Prewar Striaght Bar Schwinns. I'm on the look out of a pre 1940 Straight Bar now. What parts are you needing for you bike?



  I still need another brake handle for the rear, frame break cable clips, 41 grips and the rear pork chop frame strap... A straight really patinated chrome rack would be Nice!


----------



## jkent (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you going with the drum brakes on the front and rear?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2013)

*yes I am*



jkent said:


> Are you going with the drum brakes on the front and rear?




View attachment 88209 got to still lace em up, but put them on to grin some more


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm jealous, those pre war bikes at affordable prices are elusive......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2013)

*I bound to ride this today*

View attachment 88224 so I stole the rims off my significant others 74 breeze... I forgot one little detail.. No breaks!!!.. She has a strum arch 3 speed.!!. Lol


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

Dangerous, but very nice!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2013)

*should*

Should this late 41 have cross bars? Or are the ones I have correct


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 15, 2013)

*Lockless lock hole*

Here is another bike that was drilled for a lock but never installed. DJShakes probably knows more about this particular bike.


----------

